# .



## -AlphaLupi (May 25, 2017)

.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 25, 2017)

A nice waist to hip ratio, aka look feminine. 
Nice looking breasts. Can be flat to DD, I am not really that picky.
Nice hips. 
A cute face. 
A cute and soft butt. 

That sums it up, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2017)

My beautiful face...and proportions.


----------



## Belatucadros (May 25, 2017)

Good proportions is the most important factor to me. As far as females go, a natural looking female body is the best. I personally don't care for those super exaggerated ladies with breasts the size of our galaxy...


----------



## Xaroin (May 26, 2017)

1) Proportions
2) Sexy Face
3) Muscles (not over done, like logical size)
4) Fairly tall
5) Dicc
6) Boobs
7) Pawz
8) Tone Ass


----------



## Multoran (May 26, 2017)

My general preference is just tall, dark, and handsome.
But I'd be careful... More than a few people here would be happy to impose trigger warnings, and this would be dangerously close to sexual objectification in their book


----------



## Andromedahl (May 26, 2017)

If I keep all my kinks outta it, I'm just left with "I like fursonas with good proportions."


----------



## Royn (May 26, 2017)

All of them.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 26, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I personally don't care for those super exaggerated ladies with breasts the size of our galaxy...


What? You don't like GG sized breasts? :3

SHAME ON YOU! <3


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 26, 2017)

interesting fur pattern(s). -But sometimes they can be easily overdone and the quality of the design instantly plummets. Neon colors and "sparkledogs" aren't my thing. For most female types, i like differently colored tummies and fronts; the leotard look. Stripes can accentuate a character's physique whether male or female and soft fluffy tails imply a certain gentleness in personality. Faces are important too. Eyes have to grab attention (but not too much) and noses have to be appropriately sized for their breed/species. "Human" hair isn't necessary but often a plus. Also, kemono (manga) styled characters and/or simplistic cartoony designs are also nice.

Physique isn't as important as character/personality and general cuteness. That goes for furries and persons altogether. i know it sounds cliched but if a character looks happy and bubbly, that's usually enough, regardless of appearance.

it really all just boils down to art style rather than characters' individual designs.


----------



## Sagt (May 26, 2017)

I like stubby ones with cute faces and fluffy tails. Human hair and abnormal colours aren't my thing.


----------



## Amiir (May 26, 2017)

What I find attractive... Well first of all if they're any species that isn't a canine that's already a plus. As you can tell from the last thread I made I don't find them all that interesting. Lizards and sharks, for example, almost always make me go ''Yummy'' instead. Secondly, they gotta have some niiice hips, kinda wide but in the case of boys not too much. They also gotta have a nice ass, good muscle definition and have light colored scales/fur/skin and eyes. Oh, and if they don't have a tail it's even better! But, really, the spectrum of furry character types that I find bangable is pretty wide, the question here is rather what I _don't_ find attractive, which are overly large or small, overly fat or muscular characters. Girls are an exception here in that while boys with some gut I find nice, I can't say the same about girls which I prefer to be always not chubby, not even a little bit. Other than that, I think of myself as pretty open, I guess? I say, it's easy to say that in a fandom where 99% of characters are idealized hahaha


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (May 26, 2017)

I'd say color is the biggest thing for me. If it's a blue or pink mixed with some white or yellow, I'll probably like it instantly.

Tails are a big factor. I like poofy tails, or long shark tails.

I prefer happy over moody, or angry.
If it's NSFW, I'm probably going to ignore it.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 26, 2017)

Visual design in general - semiotics, inventive use of proportions, all that stuff. For me, it's not about "fluffy butts and cute muzzles", but about how all the elements come together, and in general, I would prefer a weirdo char with smart design rather than "sexy" char with boring one. Hard to explain verbally, but if talking about examples, something like Tealful's Haley - an objectively ugly, yet extremely charismatic batto I can't help but like, and a good example of making an attractive character through working on personality over prettiness. So yeah, as long as physical features enchance the personality, it's attractive to me c:


----------



## Amiir (May 26, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> If it's NSFW, I'm probably going to ignore it.


And you call yourself a furry??? :V  : P


----------



## Yakamaru (May 26, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> If it's NSFW, I'm probably going to ignore it.









Good luck, mate. You're gonna need it. <3


----------



## PixelVixen (May 26, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> Good proportions is the most important factor to me. As far as females go, a natural looking female body is the best. I personally don't care for those super exaggerated ladies with breasts the size of our galaxy...


F**k that made me chortle XD


----------



## Wolveon (May 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> What? You don't like GG sized breasts? :3
> 
> SHAME ON YOU! <3


Psh, the kind I'm into are so big they needed to create a new alphabet for them. You're just a poser.


----------



## Aziri (May 26, 2017)

Mmmnn... I like either feminine looking guys or toned to muscular.... I prefer a sona to not be over designed and with a good set of colors ^-^ not a big fan of over exaggerated parts either (ears the size of surf boards, tails the size of a motorcycle, etc). And lastly anthro, not big on feral x.x


----------



## PixelVixen (May 26, 2017)

Hmmmm....physical traits...

Like Frostbyte, I do like bold colours. I mean when you see a sursuit that's like pink and blue and yellow together, I really do like it ~ real dogs and cats (and stuff) aren't that colour, so I guess to me it just looks really cool when someone creates a character with bold colours. That said, I don't mean every f***ing colour in the rainbow; just 3 or 4 colours that work well together, and create a good balance. I guess it's all in the right markings as well, it helps to create unity and symmetry. 

I'm not a big fan of muscle either, y'know, like the body-builder type. Just normal muscle in keeping with that 'Sona's proportions.

And lastly, a smile  cuz a smile brightens anyone's day ^^


----------



## Clary (Jun 1, 2017)

Well its difficult to reduce it on physical traits weather I like a char and/or its artwork. So I'm sorry if my post gets a bit off topic.

-Most important for me is, thats it is cute and fluffy. I prefer the more common species like dogs, wolves and vulpines. One exception would be a kappa. I didn't see a kappa in the fandom yet, but i would like to do. Perhaps I'll create my own kappa one day.
-Should not be to small and not to tall. Human sized anthro chars are my favourites.
-Allthough I'm not gay, I prefer male chars.
-Should be semi realistic, except the colors. I like the one or the other fur color which you won't see at a real animal.
-I don't like chars very much, which are too serious. They can be a bit naive/innocent and/or playful. Being an adult does not necesserily mean you always have to behave and act like a wise grown-up, I think.
-I really like pictures which shows a char with emotions, except anger. But deep sadness is as fine for me as happiness. I prefer when the reason for the emotion has nothing to do with love. There can be other reasons for being happy or sad, would like to see something like this more often.

I guess, my preferences are very commen, but roughly thats the way I like the chars.


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 2, 2017)

Okay so I'm a filthy fucking pervert that loves lolis, so furs that look young and super fluffy cute are just the best thing ever. Slender but still kinda pudgy if that makes sense? Like you look at them and you just might explode from cute. Yea.

I also love furs that look "edgy" as long as it looks original and not like... the "edgy teen" kind of edgy. More like demonic, gory, mutated edgy. I really appreciate some hardcore furs.


----------



## Fourtificial (Jun 3, 2017)

How the hell has no one said anything about having a pleasant color scheme?
I'm super fixated on color so if it's a neon green dog with searing neon orange accent. It could have the most gorgeous figure I've ever seen in my life, but I would loathe it because it melted my retinas. 
But other than that, I'm more of a fan of feminine figures. Wide hips, thick thighs, and I'm just weak for a cute little bit of chubbiness on them. 
Breast size... I'm really not that picky to be honest. All boobs are beautiful~


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 11, 2017)

Well... Canines are my favorite... So... A long muzzle, a bushy tail and of course, you know. I also prefer pointy-earred dogs over floppy-earred dogs. As for physical appearance, big hips, thick thighs and a big, perky butt. <3


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well... Canines are my favorite... So... A long muzzle, a bushy tail and of course, you know. I also prefer pointy-earred dogs over floppy-earred dogs. As for physical appearance, big hips, thick thighs and a big, perky butt. <3


i agree 100% ^ -^


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 11, 2017)

Tytysi said:


> Okay so I'm a filthy fucking pervert that loves lolis, so furs that look young and super fluffy cute are just the best thing ever.


Th-th-that just sounds like pedophilia with extra *BUUUURRRPPP* steps.
For me it's gonna be Athletic, but not overly muscular, just lean. when it comes to breasts/hips, normal sized is just fine


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 11, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Th-th-that just sounds like pedophilia with extra *BUUUURRRPPP* steps.


aw jeez blits y-y-you cant j-just go around calling people pedophiles like that i-i-- mean its not right you know? aw jeez blits


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 11, 2017)

Human shape
Human traits
Realistic proportion and weight
Realistic colours


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 11, 2017)

Tend to prefer simple, well-thought designs. I'm all for bright colours or whacky accessories but there's nothing more cringe than a character that looks like a rainbow vomited on them while they were getting dressed in a thrift store by just grabbing everything in sight. One or two cute/original elements on a "basic" character is always more appealing to me than a character who's design has no unity and is just a hodge-podge of different colours/ideas.

Besides that, I tend to prefer characters who are shown expressing emotions other than "happy" and "cute". 
Seeing a little anger or sadness just makes a character seem more real.


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh I also like natural colors accented lightly with non-natural colors. Pastels are nice.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Furs with gauge lobe piercings

Furs that are black and other color as a combination (black/red, black/blue, black/green, etc)

Furs with wings (bird, bat, dragon, or otherwise :3c)

Vibrant colors done in simple design, not too overdone and balanced with browns, blacks, whites, etc.

femboys and cboys and futa girls!

Unique species and domestic animals



....just to name a few


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 11, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> aw jeez blits y-y-you cant j-just go around calling people pedophiles like that i-i-- mean its not right you know? aw jeez blits




....I feel like there's a Rick and Morty reference here


----------



## It'sBlitz (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm kinda biased, but I like feathers


----------



## Simo (Jun 11, 2017)

fluffy tails


----------



## Clary (Jun 11, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Tend to prefer simple, well-thought designs. I'm all for bright colours or whacky accessories but there's nothing more cringe than a character that looks like a rainbow vomited on them while they were getting dressed in a thrift store by just grabbing everything in sight. One or two cute/original elements on a "basic" character is always more appealing to me than a character who's design has no unity and is just a hodge-podge of different colours/ideas.
> 
> Besides that, I tend to prefer characters who are shown expressing emotions other than "happy" and "cute".
> Seeing a little anger or sadness just makes a character seem more real.



I agree with that in general, except the anger emotion. Theres already too much anger in rl, so when browsing artwork on FA I don't want to see any more of it 
But sadness and cuteness don't exclude each other, I think. A sad charachter can be cute as well.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 11, 2017)

Clary said:


> I agree with that in general, except the anger emotion. Theres already too much anger in rl, so when browsing artwork on FA I don't want to see any more of it
> But sadness and cuteness don't exclude each other, I think. A sad charachter can be cute as well.


Yeah, I can agree with that actually - I think I meant more like... frustration? As opposed to just plain mad. I just think it's cool to see fursonas from lots of different emotional angles.
Oh yeah, definitely not. The problem for me is that sometimes it seems like people forget that cute-ness can be conveyed in numerous ways (design, situation, expression, etc) and some take this really saccharine approach that just reduces the character to nothing *but *cuteness - and while I think that's adorable in moderation I find it hard to get behind a fursona that is just cute, for the sake of it, all the time with no real reason.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> fluffy tails


Fluffy tails!





And some nice ears! and the :3 face hmm rawr..


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a hard time finding things 'attractive' in that sense, probably why I'm a loser that picked an insect, might as well be colorblind too. Things I like in a fursona? Big but not inconvenient tails (or the closest thing to a tail), or a lot of money. So I can steal it.


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Jun 12, 2017)

Aesthetically speaking, I like sonas that make good use of color palettes and patterns. Bright colors on a dark background are awesome, but overuse of rainbows and neons hurts my eyes.

On the purely self indulgent side: BARAS. None of those super skinny or perfect abs, give me some sonas with meat on their bones and some chub!


----------



## Tytysi (Jun 12, 2017)

PyrestoneAtelier said:


> Aesthetically speaking, I like sonas that make good use of color palettes and patterns. Bright colors on a dark background are awesome, but overuse of rainbows and neons hurts my eyes.
> 
> On the purely self indulgent side: BARAS. None of those super skinny or perfect abs, give me some sonas with meat on their bones and some chub!



Like this hunk? owo



Spoiler


----------



## PyrestoneAtelier (Jun 12, 2017)

^^^I approve of this hunky boy lol


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 12, 2017)

In terms of pure visual aesthetics, I like restraint with a touch of difference. Proportions which either fit the animal or feel reasonably realistic in a human being while still being distinctive and working with the animal. Odd colours can work if they're not overdone or the design in general is strong enough, but I like a homier palette.

Sexiness is a different matter, although certainly adjacent. Androgynous with a boyish quality, often petite, usually lithe and gamine but maybe a bit muscular in a wiry way or kind of pudgy. Cute, but not in a particularly sugary or overdone way. Has a lot of personality.


----------



## crystallinecanine (Jun 13, 2017)

I love me some thick thighs, fluffy fur, and innocent eyes! Natural color schemes are my favorite but a solid blue or yellow tickles my fancy as well.

I dislike muscle-bound dudes, but when I see a beefy, stocky female (with no hyper features,mind you) I just...... _**melts**_


----------



## minzer (Jun 15, 2017)

a simple design! too many super complicated details and 1000 colours are not really appealing to me... i also prefer natural proportions,female and male. im not really into huge breasts or dicks or super much muscles, a bit of a curvy,soft body is A+


----------

